# Climbing onto me if I sit or lay down



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 3 yr old male rescue, Rusty. We've only had him 10 days so far. He is so attached to me that any time I sit or lay down he climbs onto me. Since he weighs 70lbs, this is not a pleasant thing and I am bruised all over. I tell him "off" and push him down, but he does it right away. He is VERY affectionate!

How do I get him to stop doing this? I lean over and hug and pet him lots, so he gets the close contact and affection but he wants on my lap! I have to sometimes wear oxygen, plus occasionally am on IV antibiotics at home for a minimum of 3 weeks, so this really needs to stop NOW. :no:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on your adoption of Rusty! Did his foster home pass along any commands he knows like "off", "down" or "sit"? I imagine his world is still upside down & he's still insecure combined w/ what's likely a training issue. You could toss treats away from you so he has to get off to get & then praise when he's off. Have you considered taking a basic obedience class w/ him? Would be a way to form a bond between the two of you as well as get the two of you communicating in a manner you both understand.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> Congrats on your adoption of Rusty! Did his foster home pass along any commands he knows like "off", "down" or "sit"? I imagine his world is still upside down & he's still insecure combined w/ what's likely a training issue. You could toss treats away from you so he has to get off to get & then praise when he's off. Have you considered taking a basic obedience class w/ him? Would be a way to form a bond between the two of you as well as get the two of you communicating in a manner you both understand.


He was an outside dog and neglected for his first 3 years. No training at all.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Then definitely get to an obedience course, do you need help finding a trainer? He's a golden so he'll want to please, you just need to show him the way & reinforce the good behavior & curb opportunities for the bad. I too have a Georgia boy having adopted my boy from Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would agree with taking treats and throwing them on the floor and tell him to get them. Although Chloe climbs up on me and I don't mind when I am sitting there were times I would do this when she was little and in her mouthing stage.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I would treat him when he's on the floor and move away when he jumps on you. If you treat him when he jumps down, then you run the risk of teaching him that you want him to jump up and then get off. Not that I ever had a dog that learned stuff like that. 

Congrats on the new pup. He sounds like a keeper.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I suggest you teach him the "OFF" command. 
If he climbs on you, say "NO" firmly, & hold him away say "OFF" & get up immediately.

When I sit down on the floor, Bella takes this as invitation for petting or play.
Your dog may also see it as an invite to play or as submission & be trying to become the top dog (ALPHA).
Not uncommon in a new home.
Obedience classes are a good idea. 
It worked for us, when we adopted a 2yr lab from the pound a few years ago. 

Mike D


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Update: I have been practicing the off command and it has been going pretty well. He still puts his paw on my leg often, which I usually wouldn't mind except that was always the prelude to his climbing up. So far he is not "getting" the off thing with his paw!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What I do is when I say "Off", I also turn my head, look away from Noah and hold completely still. The moment he is off, I quietly praise him and tell him "Good Off!"

This was the method we were taught when I volunteered at Canine Assistants that trains service dogs. The dog doesn't have any reinforcers, we aren't touching them, and they get no eye contact, until they are completely off of you.


----------

